# The Books of Shadow: Volume III - SPECIAL OFFER - 5 stars



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Books of Shadow: Volume III (36 Horror Tales)

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

A lonely man embarks on an affair with a beautiful woman in Rome, not realizing the price in pain. A broke musician goes to look after his aged aunt, and discovers the awful truth behind a nursing home's facade. You'll find the ancient Chinese gods here and the threat they pose, the serial-killing worshippers of Jack the Ripper, and even the origins of Abraham van Helsing and how he became a vampire hunter in the first place. Here are a dozen stories that will quicken your heart and freeze the very marrow in your bones. Don't read them at too late an hour ... for who knows what nightmares might come?

Includes stories from Weird Tales, Midnight Street, and Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Horror World.

SEE ALL 3 BOOKS OF SHADOW HERE

Read a review here.

*About the Author: Tony Richards' novels have been published by Tor, Pan Macmillan, Dark Regions Press and Eos/HarperCollins, with his latest 2 -- TROPIC OF DARKNESS and UNDER THE ICE -- out from Schusters/Pocket and Samhain Publishing. His shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His series include the Raine's Landing supernatural adventures, the 'Abel Enetame' future-Africa mysteries, and his Immortal Holmes stories on ebook. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award.*

Tony has over 2 dozen books -- self-published and conventionally published -- on Amazon Kindle: Find out more about them here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony --------------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look at these terrific stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As well as my website, I also have a blog, Welcome to Raine's Landing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can view my website through my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's Volume III again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 3 whole volumes in this series, 36 tales in all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not review them?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

12 stories, all professionally published at an earlier stage, for 99 cents. Not bad!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to view them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. All these 12 stories originally appeared in professional magazines and antholgies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... I'm hard at work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty more fiction ... not just horror (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be news of 2 new novels on Kindle -- one self-published, the other from Pocket Books -- very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A brand-new book of short stories is due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free today and Sunday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free -- but still a very reasonable.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year everybody!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep well, and read plenty of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short trip to Malta. Loved the place. There'll be photos on my blog soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. See the blog link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy reading. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more book news on the way very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now more book news on my blog, with more to come shortly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for the ink to dry on contracts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now there's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With yet more news to come ... soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More books appearing on Kindle very soon, and throughout this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 2 novels and a new short fiction collection from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just putting it all together, compiling and formatting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And working on some brand-new fiction too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, there's book news all the time on my blog. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including this series, 3 full length Raine's Landing supernatural adventure novels, two large short story collections, and my latest book, a haunted hotel novel. See my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend this sale through September ... inexpensive reads for all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is mostly over, but many of my self-published books remain at 99c permanently.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this one and its 2 companions.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be new 99c eBooks out next year ... sometime around March.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting to get the rights back, since they previously appeared in magazines and anthos.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, Kboarders.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure you read lots of fiction ... there's a good start right here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now it's all available, with more fiction on the way in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are plenty of my novels, novelettes, and stories to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more new fiction always on the way.  Take a look at the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to take a look, at this eBook and at other, even longer ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale is still on. Take advantage now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's in its last days, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sale over. But many of my e-books are still available at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More stories are due soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again, the third volume of these stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great value. Take a look at all 3.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more dark fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a new ghost story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But why only buy one story when you can buy 10?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Makes sense, doesn't it? All these stories first appeared in professional mags and anthos.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which ones? It's listed at the start of each book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be more stories to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of them are already on Kindle. See the full list of my eBooks, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have new stories appearing on Kindle the whole time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See the complete list in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These stories are available to read on KU, if you have it. But they're not exactly pricey if you don't.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my other collections -- and novels -- on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With new ones appearing all the time, And not just horror either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But here _is _some horror for you ... plenty of it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all the best possible 2017!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's certainly going to be an interesting year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although 'interesting' can be a very broad term indeed.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series is still available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer true ... but still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the review for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that very thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or even for a longer while. The Special Offer is continuing into August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's going on into October too. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special offer on a lot of my longer eBooks is continuing ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it's still going this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of books is still available for 99c, as are many of my individual stories and a couple of short novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're on. But don't forget to check out this scary collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Good 2019 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pick up some great horror stories for Kindle's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have the chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly all of my eBooks are still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, including full-length novels and some huge collections. Use the links below to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These 3 horror/dark fantasy/supernatural collections are still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for the fast-approaching Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or for any time of year, if you're a horror/supernatural/dark fantasy fan.


----------

